

How to win at Rock Paper Scissors - arijit91

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.technologyreview.com&#x2F;view&#x2F;527026&#x2F;how-to-win-at-rock-paper-scissors&#x2F;
======
officialjunk
So what happens when both parties try to exploit this pattern?

~~~
arijit91
A party which knows this pattern would presumably be playing at random, so I
suppose there would be no advantage to either player.

------
officialjunk
You can submit a url instead of text :)

~~~
arijit91
I didn't notice that, thanks!

